# User Support > Forum Software Support >  title removed

## feis

Per posting guidelines:

_<concerns about forum membership should be addressed privately to a moderator or site owner (me), not placed onto the forum for discussion.>_

- Discussions started with the specific purpose or that end up used specifically for the purpose of antagonizing or calling into question a moderator's control of this forum or the site owner's right to enforce forum policy is forbidden and may result in immediate and permanent loss of membership and posting privileges. If you have concerns regarding forum policy contact a moderator or the site owner privately.

----------

